# Lightning Bonneville Speedweek



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm waiting for info on the new drivetrain. I expect they're running higher voltage with the new battery.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

I saw time sheets indicating they had two runs on the final day clocking a hair under 206mph. Not too shabby but disappointing not to set a record.


----------



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

The videos I've seen indicate it was very bumpy. I'm heading out for BMST, I hope they can make a better course. Yet another reason that pavement racing is the future of LSR.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Cool. Keep us posted. Are you a salt virgin? It's a great experience. Like the far side of the moon. Be safe.....

major


----------



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm crewing for KillaJoule. I was there last year also; sadly I have to leave mid-week to return home in order to get up to Loring for the Harvest Event.


----------



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

BTW, thanks for the link to Gregg Adams' pics in an earlier post. Gregg comes to (almost?) all the LSR events and takes great shots.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

You're welcome. Good luck to Eva, Bill and crew. Keep us posted.


----------

